# Northern Series



## Coekrych (Jul 19, 2006)

Are there any northern ohio tournament series besides Rory's


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out Rorys website as www.dobass.com . He has all other area trails posted on there.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

even better...:

http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

I spoke to Xseries folks yesterday- schedule from them should be out at start of new year.

nip


----------



## bbcmur13 (Oct 24, 2007)

Check out badbasschamps.com. I've fished them the last 4 years. They
just got new management and this year should be a whole lot better.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

There are a lot of good trails to fish in NE Ohio. Follow Rory's link to the dobass schedules. I also think the Bassmaster Weekend Series is an awesome opportunity to grow as an angler. This years schedule has one tourney in Central, one in SE, on in NE, and of course Lake Erie. I fished several of them last year and it was great to go to a new lake break it down and come up with a pattern to do well. If I find a nonboater link for this year I plan on fishing all of them.


----------

